# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2010] Workbooks.open ne fonctionne pas pour l'ouverture de plusieurs fichiers

## lena2019

Bonjour  tous les membres du forum,

Je suis new utilisatrice des macros sur excel et je rencontre une difficult avec la fonction Workbook.Open. Je souhaite l'utiliser pour ouvrir plusieurs fichiers log d'un dossier.

Quand je mets le chemin complet du fichier, j'arrive  ouvrir le fichier sur excel. Par contre si je mets le chemin du dossier qui contient tous les fichiers, j'ai un message d'erreur : Fichier introuvable.

La fonction workbooks.open ne me permet pas d'ouvrir tous les fichiers sur excel. Pourtant quand j'utilise ActiveWorkbook.FollowHyperlink, les fichiers s'ouvrent mais en txt alors que souhaite l'ouvrir avec excel.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.



```

```

----------


## clementmarcotte

Bonjour

 premire vue et sans tester. Essaie avec :



```
fichier = Dir(chemin & "*.*", vbNormal)
```

La premire astrisque pour le nom du fichier et la seconde pour l'extension.

Et si tu veux que Dir ne te retourne que les fichiers Excel et oublie les autres, tu peux essayer avec cette option:



```
fichier = Dir(chemin & "*.xls?", vbNormal)
```

Cela va retourner tous les fichiers Excel avec des extensions  trois ou quatre lettres.

En gros:
*.* : tous les fichiers
*.xls? : tous les fichiers dont l'extension commence par xls et se termine avec n'importe quel caractre.
*.?lsx : tous les fichiers dont l'extension dbute par n'importe quel caractre, incluant aucun caractre.

"Cl?ment" : retourne indiffremment Clment, Clament, Clement, Clument, Cl$ment et tous les autres

Et c'est le mme principe pour tous les fichiers et toutes les extensions et mme pour tous les traitements qui portent sur des caractres.

----------


## lena2019

Bonjour,

Merci Clementmarcotte pour votre rponse.

J'ai mis le deuxime astrisque, mais le message d'erreur reste le mme. ne rsout pas le problme

----------


## lena2019

Y'aurait-il quelqu'un qui a dj rencontr le problme?

Merci d'avance pour vos rponses.

----------

